# Spanish picnic....



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

Ok guys, for you oldtimers this is the new shroom picnic, for you newer guys I'll explain. I'm chair of a gourmet mushroom group (incurable epicureans) that is an offshoot of the Missouri Mycological Society. 4x a year we gather, cook and eat!!!
So now in July we have a Spanish Picnic....Roasted goat or lamb (outside over wood), Wine, Gazpacho, almonds, cheeses, hams.....so if any of you cook with a Spainish twist I could use ideas....this is out doors and about 30 folks...Shrooms definately will need to be apart of this meal...Chanterelles should be out then.


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Hi Shroomgirl 
I hope your weekend was a success!!

Here are some ideas
Calamara arroz negra
Chanterals a la navarro (tomato)
tortilla de patatas (potato and egg pizza)
pan de hurno (spanish bread)
Jambujo ham from andalucia
huevos con queso de mano
Pisto manchego
ensalada de pimientos
gambas al ajillo (garlic prawns)
crab and black rice croquettes with lobster sauce
pollo pepin (chix breast with fresh tomatoes,peppers,black olives and capers over pasta)
sauteed pork medalions rubbed with garlic and pimeton and served with a oregano sherry sauce.
maybe a flan or chanterel and manchego tapas.
warm sausage tapas.
I'll try to think of somemore.
Talk to ya soon
cc


----------



## logose (Nov 15, 2000)

This is fun for I have been into the Spanish theme lately. Here are some of my suggestions....

I would start out with some 
Mussels marinade in a vinegarette with chopped onions and sweet assorted peppers. 

Tortilla Espanol, the potatoe and egg omelet, you can add mushrooms in the mixture

Spanish style mushrooms using chantrells sauteed on very high heat with garlic, fresh basil and wine to deglaze the pan
This will showcase the wonderful taste of chantrells by itself

Some manchego cheese, serrano ham, and toasted bread with the tomato just barely rubbed on each slice

Cold smoked salmon with whipped cream sauce and capers and caper berries

A Spanish salad with white asparagus, assorted mushrooms, roasted red peppers, spiced boiled shrimp,tuna, heart of artichoke, chick peas, anchovy stuffed olives, cucumbers and tomatoes all arranged beautifully on a very large platter with some unfiltered Spanish olive oil and Jerez Vinegar vinegarette.

A veggie paella highlighting your mushrooms along with other veggie, such as peppers, onions, heart of artichokes, olives, and tomatoes.This can be done outside on wood fire too. Just have the sofrito cooked and veggies prepped, then combine the rice,saffron,salt and sofrito together pour your stock or water and top with the veggies.Scatter some green peas on top then cook until the liquid is absorbed. Cover with foil and let it rest about 7 minutes then serve.Will go great with your goat or lamb

Finish it off with some individual Flan de Naraja that has some orange sections in the flan

Sounds absolutely wonderful. Hope you have the best of times.


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

I don't read Spainish guys......took 3 years of French and barely remember that!!!

Wow! 
I'm thinking outdoors mid July heat....cool
food mainly....gazpacho, salads...maybe beet with sherry vinegar and goat cheese (not sure wether this is Spainish???anyone)
Not too much cooking outdoors....some but not alot.

Flan with oranges...how do you keep it from ccurdling or separating?

Maybe almond cake???
What is the difference between capers and caper berries?


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Hi Shroom.

The difference between a caper and caper berry is this.

The caper is the unopened flower bud of the caper bush,and the Caper berry is when the caper blossom is aloud to set fruit,It is the seed capsule of the caper bush.
cc


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

Don't forget ham; the national meat.

Everywhere you go in Spain, all you see is ham!

I was surprised at how few vegatables are offered on menus in Spain, but one thing that I did see a lot of was white asparagus. And tomato.

And what about sangria??

I saw some cool chocolates in Spain...sorta like almond bark, but with pistachios and dried fruits. It was very pretty.


----------

